# Portugal fora dos Euroscrapers - FINALMENTE



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Pessoalmente continuo sem ver grande vantagem neste emancipação. Mas como também não vejo nenhuma desvantagem, que se lixe, venham as bejecas!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## MarcoSousa (Mar 19, 2006)

Tens mais visibilidade, basicamente é isso.


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Acho que só permite ser mais visitado pelos estrangeiros.:lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

E faz com que nos sintamos todos felizes, o que ainda é mais importante. :lol:


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Não sei se terá mais visibilidade.

Antes, uma pessoa chegava ali ao Euroscrapers, via logo uma lista de países com Portugal em cima e ao meio, bem destacado e visível.

Agora vai estar um pouco escondido, ali no fundo.

Mas não sei...


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

:banana: :banana: :cheers: epper: epper:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Fórum de Portugal ja'!:banana::lol:


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Não posso acreditar!! Tão rapidamente?!!! :eek2:
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Susana08 (Mar 7, 2008)

Temo pelo que os estrangieros venham a aprender connosco!!!! :lol:
Fónix, somos mesmo bons pá!!!!Mesmo, mas mas mesmo bons!!!!!!!
Poucos mas bons!!!!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Estamos no top 3 dos mais chacheiros


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

gutooo said:


> :cheers:


gutooo 15k


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

gutooo said:


> :cheers:


Parabens pelos 15000!! :cheers:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Susana08 said:


> Temo pelo que os estrangieros venham a aprender connosco!!!! :lol:
> Fónix, somos mesmo bons pá!!!!Mesmo, mas mas mesmo bons!!!!!!!
> Poucos mas bons!!!!!!!


poucos?:lol: ainda nao viste o forum grego:rofl:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Go, Forum Portugal. :banana: :cheers: :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Quem é que manda no periodo das 22:00 - 3:00 ? epper:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Bluesence said:


> Não posso acreditar!! Tão rapidamente?!!! :eek2:
> :banana::banana::banana:


é, parece que os moderadores afinal sempre servem para alguma coisa... quem diria!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

et: cansadinho 

Afinal não meteram nada por baixo, nem meteram o Majestic com link :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Já vamos quase nos 402.000 posts.. fizemos 2000 posts em apenas 2s dias! :clown:

A este ritmo vamos apanhar os britânicos.. :crazy:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Barragon said:


> et: cansadinho
> 
> Afinal não meteram nada por baixo, nem meteram o Majestic com link :lol:


não meteram o majestic com link porque tal coisa nunca foi pedida!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Por baixo do café em azul ? :gaah: mauzao


----------



## serial_man (Aug 21, 2005)

E o motivo de tamanha festa é?...

Para mim é completamente indiferente estar separado ou junto dos outros...


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^acho que essa frase esta um bocado desactualizada:rofl:


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Parabens Portugal!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

serial_man said:


> E o motivo de tamanha festa é?...
> 
> Para mim é completamente indiferente estar separado ou junto dos outros...


Temos uma maior projecção internacional assim.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

JohnnyMass said:


> não meteram o majestic com link porque tal coisa nunca foi pedida!


Por acaso tenho ideia que alguém pediu...acho que o daniel322 no "Thread das perguntas e das respostas" 

Edit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378891&page=21 (post #419)


----------



## Filipe Santos (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

rpc08 said:


> Por acaso tenho ideia que alguém pediu...acho que o daniel322 no "Thread das perguntas e das respostas"
> 
> Edit: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378891&page=21 (post #419)


o que eu quiz dizer foi que a moderação nunca o pediu à administração.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ah!


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantástico!! :carrot:


----------



## jose.a (Sep 6, 2007)

Aquí está ele ... sorry por abrir o outro, mas raramente vejo esta parte.

Viva SSC Portugal :banana:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

:booze:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^mamas bem:rofl:


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

Bobinho.. :lol:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

bo'bo's? nãã.. a esta hora?:lol:


----------



## Susana08 (Mar 7, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> bo'bo's? nãã.. a esta hora?:lol:


Ordinário!!!!!
Foi isso que ei te ensinei?????
:lol:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^queres falar sobre isso aqui?:rofl:


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

epper:epper:

:dance2:


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Parabéns ao Fórum Português! Costumo entrar e ver os tópicos de vez em quando, mas assim com maior visibilidade parece que as visitas aumentarão de freqüência.


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook:


----------



## Mr Strangelet (Mar 29, 2007)

Porreiro Pá!!


----------



## campos.filipe (Jul 14, 2007)

:cheers1:epper:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah! :banana2::banana2::banana2:



ruben.briosa said:


> Eu preferia "Fórum de Portugal"


Fórum Portugal, sem o «de»... ainda melhor! É assim digamos que chique e internacional :yes:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^:yes:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Finalmente independentes!:colgate::cheers1::cheers1:
Já estava mais que na hora de isto acontecer, mas mais vale tarde que nunca!


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

Uns dias fora e dá nisto!!! Parabéns ao nosso forúm!


----------



## thoga31 (Dec 22, 2007)

Tava a ver q nao... o nosso forum e dos melhores q ta no ssc...
ond ta a fabrica de bejecas pa nos? so nos falta isso...


----------



## Susana08 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Yeah! :banana2::banana2::banana2:
> 
> 
> 
> Fórum Portugal, sem o «de»... ainda melhor! É assim digamos que chique e internacional :yes:


Já agora e por falar em internacionalização, podia antes ficar Forum OPortugal
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ou então _Forum Portug*all*_ :lol:


----------



## LisbonJet (Sep 4, 2007)

Apoio a proposta "Forum Portugal"


----------



## Naipesky (Apr 29, 2007)

Olá, eu falo português, estou no fórum certo?


:|


Parabéns tugas!


----------



## JGuerreiro (Mar 9, 2007)

Com a quantidade de skyscrapers

Forum *Poor*tugal

:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

^^ Não se enganem, este é um Fórum desta cidade:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Bruno GV (Jan 24, 2008)

meus parabéns atrasados...:cheers:


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

ALELUIA 










Parabens


----------



## Susana08 (Mar 7, 2008)

:hilarious


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Atrasado,meus parabéns foristas portugueses por mais esta conquista....Nossa língua se destacando mais uma vez!!!


----------



## Vittariano (Aug 2, 2006)

Parabéns portugas...é a evolução do SSC, que vocês cresçam ainda mais e participem também do nosso forum, aqui no Brasil!


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Eita, essa rivalidade Portugal e Espanha vai longe....


----------



## Landerson Egg (Apr 28, 2008)

ECGTE said:


> Eita, essa rivalidade Portugal e Espanha vai longe....


deve ser igual a Brasil e Argentina!!!!!


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

Tudmir said:


> teu barragon és o que generaliza, eu fiz uma ataque ou uma critica a uns pós em concreto o tivesse feito igual em qualquer foro, teu és o que a saído em seguida com o nacionalismo e com o aburrido tema de Espanha vs. Portugal, em vez de atacar-me a meu directamente em seguida foste-te ao nacionalismo rancio. E agora me vou trabalhar.


Mais um para a grande colecção dos Cromos... Quem te chamou ao forum Português? Então, olha, quem brinca com o fogo, queima-se!


----------



## HGP (Dec 7, 2006)

Landerson Egg said:


> deve ser igual a Brasil e Argentina!!!!!


O problema Landrail é que no SSC ao menos não ha rixas tão elevadas entre Brasil e Argentina, mas entre Portugal e Espanha o bicho pega. Imagina a proposta de reunir os dois numa seção Ibérica....


----------



## Bruno GV (Jan 24, 2008)

Sinceramente, entre os brasileiros e argentinos pelo contrário há é uma rasgação de seda danada!!! A rivalidade fica na maioria das vezes restrita ao futebol e poucos ignorantes(esses há em todos os lugares neh!)...


----------



## Tudmir (Jan 25, 2008)

O problema é que em vez de ter rebatido meu comentário como uma pessoa mas o fizestes só desde o ponto de vista nacionalista, só por ser espanhol me atacastes, meu comentário pode ser que tenha razão ou não, pode que acha sido acertado ou não, mas algum de vocês em vez de rebatirme como a um participante mas em seguida vos fostes ao ridículo tema Portugal vs. Espanha.

Eu por minha parte nunca vou entrar no tema de Espanha-Portugal não gosto de jogar a ver quem a tem mas grande, o vejo ridículo. Saludos.


----------



## Landerson Egg (Apr 28, 2008)

ECGTE said:


> O problema Landrail é que no SSC ao menos não ha rixas tão elevadas entre Brasil e Argentina, mas entre Portugal e Espanha o bicho pega. Imagina a proposta de reunir os dois numa seção Ibérica....


Pois é, levei em consideração apenas o futebol, o bom é que a só há rixas,no futebol, entre Brasil e Argentina!!!!!
Eu não tenho nada contra a Argentina!!!!


----------



## Landerson Egg (Apr 28, 2008)

Bruno GV said:


> Sinceramente, entre os brasileiros e argentinos pelo contrário há é uma rasgação de seda danada!!! A rivalidade fica na maioria das vezes restrita ao futebol e poucos ignorantes(esses há em todos os lugares neh!)...


Concordo com você Bruno, o problema está em alguns poucos que querem levar tudo para rivalidade!!!mais uma vez, não tenho nada contra argentinos!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Tudmir said:


> O problema é que em vez de ter rebatido meu comentário como uma pessoa mas o fizestes só desde o ponto de vista nacionalista, só por ser espanhol me atacastes, meu comentário pode ser que tenha razão ou não, pode que acha sido acertado ou não, mas algum de vocês em vez de rebatirme como a um participante mas em seguida vos fostes ao ridículo tema Portugal vs. Espanha.
> 
> Eu por minha parte nunca vou entrar no tema de Espanha-Portugal não gosto de jogar a ver quem a tem mas grande, o vejo ridículo. Saludos.


O Babelfish não presta.

Não tentes desculpar-te. O teu post foi desmedido.


----------



## Tudmir (Jan 25, 2008)

já te disse que pode que meu comentário não fosse acertado ou desmedido como teu dizes, mas teu também te equivocaste ao o tratar desde um ponto de vista nacionalista e não me contestando a meu como pessoa, aqui há um refrán que diz que é de sábios rectificar eu já o fiz.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

O problema foi meu então ... tá certo :banned:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

somos uns tontos!epper: :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Para de dizer tonterias que ainda ultrapassamos o fórum espanhol :rant:


----------



## Rake de Rama (May 28, 2008)

epah isto parece me uma noticia com 1 mes ja... mas so cheguei agora... bem, isto junta arquitectura e fotografia... duas das coisas que mais gosto... a seguir a mulheres, ginasticas mulheres, futebol, mulheres e cerveja! :nuts: por isso parece me um bom forum!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Já andaste no Café :lol: :cheers:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Mais um chaparro danado para a brincadera:lol:


----------



## BrunoVix (Dec 23, 2005)

Parabéns!  Atrasadíssimo! :lol:


----------



## CEARENSE (Dec 2, 2006)

agora que ficaram independentes, vou passar a frequentar mais o fórum portugês 



Pelha said:


> Próxima meta é ultrapassar o fórum Espanhol.. :lol:
> 
> Precisamos é de mais user's.. :cheers:


se depender do brazukas, passa sim  hauahau :banana:


----------



## iemanja (Jun 10, 2008)

Schoonenborch said:


> agora que ficaram independentes, vou passar a frequentar mais o fórum portugês
> 
> 
> 
> se depender do brazukas, passa sim  hauahau :banana:


:lol::lol::lol:

Se depender de mim nao passa :baeh3:

brincadeirinhaepper:

Nao gosto de espanhois nem do idioma hno:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Si a ti te gusta a mi m'encanta :lol:


----------



## Cacique (Sep 8, 2006)

Depois da independência, aqui está enchendo de Brasileiros, isso sim! :lol:
Daqui a pouco o fórum 'purtuguêsh' vai estar com favelas! 

:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:

Brincadeira hein gente! :lol:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Qualquer dia criamos o espaço "Cova da Moura" :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Para os Brasileiros é o Espaço Costa da Caparica e Carcavelos


----------



## Cacique (Sep 8, 2006)

^^

Por que? :lol:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Porki móram áí muitos caras:lol:


----------



## Cacique (Sep 8, 2006)

Ah!

:rofl:


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Barragon said:


> Para os Brasileiros é o Espaço Costa da Caparica e Carcavelos


N sabia k vivia muitos brasileiros na Costa... Pensava k eram mais ciganos :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

como é possível não teres reparado?


----------



## CS-TOA (Jun 19, 2004)

Barragon said:


> como é possível não teres reparado?


Ué?! Ele não entendeu ainda, cara... :lol:


----------



## JMFA (Aug 30, 2007)

a costa é a capital não-oficial da brazucolandia!!


----------

